# Silver fish?!?! plz help!



## Killuminati420 (May 24, 2009)

hi ive recently aquired a new plant, brought it home, set it up, and i was suprised when i found small silverish bugs crawling on the edge of the soil in the pot.:fid: ..i think it was silver fish. does any1 know of anything to get rid of these and other bugs? im trying to get this plant nice and healthy before i transplant it to hydro within the next week or so.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2009)

hXXp://www.pestcontrol-products.com/silverfish.htm

This may help 

eace:


----------



## leafminer (May 24, 2009)

They won't eat your plant if they are silverfish. They eat paper and other forms of dead cellulose.


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 24, 2009)

theyre very small silver bugs that kinda look like silverfish, and they are all up in my soil. are these possibly baby silverfish??  the plant is  getting transplanted in 2 days to a hydro system, will the bugs be able to survive all this change? they dont get sun anymore...only T5 light ..


----------



## longtimegrower (May 28, 2009)

not silver fish. some should hatch in a few days into small gnat looking flyes and they lay more egs making the problem worse. The small larva in your soil eat your roots and if there numbers are high enough will really stunt your plant. They recoment a produce call deisomated earth but i dont remember the correct name. it covers the soil and when the larva crall through it itws like glass dust and cuts them  and they die. Read more threads for a better answer.  PS if your switching to hydro and temoving all the soil i dought they can live in the hydro solution.


----------



## dowjones618 (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate bugs!


----------

